# New aire at Segorbo.......has anyone stayed here?



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We recently filled and emptied at this aire GPS
N 39.84806 W 0.48167
The town was nice, the facilities at the aire good and very clean. We didn't stay the night though because there was a lot if grafitti on the walls opposite, and we thought it might be a meeting place for youngsters for a botellon.

If there had been other vans around we would probably have stayed.
Has anyone stopped the night here and was it quiet?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't find Segorbo, could it be Segorbe? Alan.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Here you go Alan: http://g.co/maps/pdp2r
I presume the tap is on the red post, and you just park in the lay-bys?

Ian


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Have a look here couple of good pics and a map

http://www.lapaca.org/

click on "Areas" "Espana" "Castellon"and "Segorbe"

Think it opened last year looks OK but you can never tell. Can understand why you might have moved on unfortunetly there is more and more grafitti about these, days sign of the times.

Brian


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Quite right, Alan, it should be Segorbe, just inland from Segunto


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

We stayed overnight here on the way down to Torrevieja in November and then on the way back home in February. Both times we were the only ones there and we had no problems. We would have no hesitation in staying there again. It is just a short walk into Segorbe which is a lovely walled town with lots of historic buildings to visit. There is also a Mercadonna supermarket a short walk away aswell.
The aire is by the railway station and very easy to find when you come off the A23. Both times we used the exit on the south side of Segorbe.
We will probably be staying there again this winter when we go back to Spain.
Attached is a photo of us at the aire.


----------

